# Siren 17 new owner.



## Gregou (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all!

I just bought a Siren 17, and would like to have information, tips and examples of different setups. Mine is a 1987 model with a Mercury 4.5 outboard. Would like to see example of gas tank setup (location on the boat (inside or outside) especially, also how you did the electrical. 

Thanks you! 
Greg
(Montreal area, QC)


----------



## eko_eko (Sep 7, 2012)

I had a Siren 17. It was a fun little boat.

On mine, I ended up having to replace every rivet on the spars after the jib halyard block broke free while sailing. They were all stainless rivets in an aluminum mast. Some of the sun-baked plastic bits were weak, too.

My siren had no working electrical system, so I can't help you there.

It did have a dedicated gas tank locker (the one with the vents) but my outboard had an integral tank.

It's easy to raise or lower the mast single-handed with a bit of practice.

I know of no other boat with that much interior space in that small a package. Have fun!


----------

